# PDF of Bobcat Snow-thrower Owner Manual



## mikeytheflop (Jan 26, 2016)

I have the owners manual; helps to identify year/make/model, as well as to show exploded schematics and part numbers. Very helpful piece of information!

I would be happy to help; send me a PM.

Mike
:wavetowel2:


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for the offer I am sure they will come in handy for many.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Mikey thanks for doing this for free. There should be more people like you around.


----------



## thecraigers91 (Nov 2, 2016)

mikeytheflop said:


> I have the owners manual; helps to identify year/make/model, as well as to show exploded schematics and part numbers. Very helpful piece of information!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would love a copy of a BobCat manual. I am not sure how to pm in this forum.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

thecraigers91 said:


> I would love a copy of a BobCat manual. I am not sure how to pm in this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Just click on the user name and choose PM....


----------



## derekvandenberg (Dec 25, 2016)

*bobcat manual*

Could you email the manual to derekvandenberg at hotmail.com
Thanks!


----------



## pfflyer (Jan 4, 2017)

*Bob Cat snow blower manual*

I have an old Bob Cat Snow Blower and would love to get a manual for it. The only data plate on it says "Wisconsin Marine Inc." and has
"I.D.No. T5-2-20-15585" Would you have a manual for that?


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Did someone sent you a pdf file of the manual yet? If not send me your email address.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*bob cat namual?*



mikeytheflop said:


> I have the owners manual; helps to identify year/make/model, as well as to show exploded schematics and part numbers. Very helpful piece of information!
> 
> I would be happy to help; send me a PM.
> 
> ...


Hi, I just found this and I'm not sure if I asked you to send me one or not. I not I would appreciate it. Just sent this info to a fellow member too. Thanks thestonecarver
[email protected]


----------



## GRReiss (Feb 5, 2017)

mikeytheflop said:


> I have the owners manual; helps to identify year/make/model, as well as to show exploded schematics and part numbers. Very helpful piece of information!
> 
> I would be happy to help; send me a PM.
> 
> ...


We have a snow thrower that we are unsure of how old and how it is to be worked on, if you could send me a copy I would def. appreciate it. Send to [email protected] Thanks if you can do this for me. Jerry


----------



## suffjgw (Feb 5, 2017)

I pulled my dad's (he is 97) snow thrower out of the garage. I can't get it started. Would love to have the manual. If you could send it to [email protected] that would be great.

Jim

Visiting Idaho from Tucson. Trying to cope with the white stuff.


----------



## suffjgw (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi, It would be great to have the manual for a Bobcat Snow Thrower. I am having trouble figuring out the throttle position (up for open?). Please send to:

[email protected]

Thanks

Jim


----------



## suffjgw (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello,

I haven't been tracking this site. I would love to get a pdf of the BobCat Snow Thrower Manual.

[email protected]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## haight78 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi Mikey any chance you can forward a copy. I have a Bob-caT 4hp B&S 1966 model 820? [email protected]


----------



## Robert A Fierro (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi....If still available, I'd love a copy of this manual. I'm starting a rehab of my father's 1961 820 ( 3.5HP)
rfierro (a t > comcast <d o t) net

Thank you in advance.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Where did you get that? lol


----------



## billkbloomington (Mar 11, 2019)

I have a BobcaT t7-2-24 snow blower and was wondering if any of you still have a service manual for it. I have been reading the posts and did not see a working link to a manual. My machine appears to be a 1973 with a chute crank, reverse kick out, and no plate/cover on the handle. It runs, but has not seen a lot of maintenance and I would like to restore it and be able to get it properly adjusted.. I would appreciate it if someone could steer me to a manual.
thanks
billk 
Bloomington, mn


----------



## optimusprime8 (Apr 5, 2019)

I would like a copy of the manual too. I need to know oil capacity.

Also I replaced the belt and now the impeller runs all the time, need to figure out a way to loosen the belt so it doesn't run when the handle isn't engaged.


----------



## Piaz (May 21, 2019)

Mikey Would you send me a copy of that manual it would be nice to know the belt numbers I need for my machine and the neighbors machine.

Thank You Rob. Email is [email protected]


----------



## andredes1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi, I've just bought a Bob Cat T8-2-28 (6212) for $50 and i cant find the email to this gentleman "wavetowel2" ...? to try to find the opération manual. I don't even know what year it is. I've clean everything and it works fine. [email protected] Thanks guys.


----------



## Lpowers (Nov 28, 2019)

[email protected] 
Could a get a copy? Having trouble with the springs and a tensioner


----------



## Rocketman75 (Nov 29, 2019)

mikeytheflop said:


> I have the owners manual; helps to identify year/make/model, as well as to show exploded schematics and part numbers. Very helpful piece of information!
> 
> I would be happy to help; send me a PM.
> 
> ...


Hello Mike,
I would love to get a copy of the (vintage 197x) Bob-Cat Snow Thrower Owners manual. My email address: [email protected]
Thanks,
Rocketman75 in Salt Lake City


----------



## fullroger (Jan 4, 2020)

Could i get a copy please 
I have a bobcat t7-2-24 and need To repaire.
Thank you 

[email protected]


----------



## BearCatJimmy (Dec 3, 2019)

I have a T8-2-28 and if you have a manual for it, I would sure appreciate it. My email is [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## Galklan (Dec 6, 2020)

fullroger said:


> Could i get a copy please
> I have a bobcat t7-2-24 and need To repaire.
> Thank you
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## BigGil0621 (Jan 3, 2021)

mikeytheflop said:


> I have the owners manual; helps to identify year/make/model, as well as to show exploded schematics and part numbers. Very helpful piece of information!
> 
> I would be happy to help; send me a PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigGil0621 (Jan 3, 2021)

hey boss can I have a copy of that manual too?


----------



## Hillboy8691 (Jan 26, 2021)

mikeytheflop said:


> I have the owners manual; helps to identify year/make/model, as well as to show exploded schematics and part numbers. Very helpful piece of information!
> 
> I would be happy to help; send me a PM.
> 
> ...


Hello Mike, I am so new that I have not even bought it yet but I am looking at one. I would like a copy of the manual for research before purchase. Can you access my email or do I need to post that? Thanks, Kerry


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF to the new members
sadly you won't get what your asking for as he was Last seen Feb 24, 2016 ,


----------



## gbbobcat (Jan 24, 2020)

mikeytheflop said:


> I have the owners manual; helps to identify year/make/model, as well as to show exploded schematics and part numbers. Very helpful piece of information!
> 
> I would be happy to help; send me a PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## gbbobcat (Jan 24, 2020)

mikeytheflop said:


> I have the owners manual; helps to identify year/make/model, as well as to show exploded schematics and part numbers. Very helpful piece of information!
> 
> I would be happy to help; send me a PM.
> 
> ...


I would love to have a copy, I have a 5hp 20 inch cut


----------



## Nathan (Sep 11, 2021)

Hey just recently picked up a bobcat snow thrower and saw your post on a PDF owners manual and I was hoping I could get a copy sent
thanks.
Nathan.d.pink @gmail.com


----------



## Afransen (Nov 25, 2021)

mikeytheflop said:


> I have the owners manual; helps to identify year/make/model, as well as to show exploded schematics and part numbers. Very helpful piece of information!
> 
> I would be happy to help; send me a PM.
> 
> ...


Wow this was a long time ago. Is this still available?


----------



## Bob-caT (Dec 3, 2021)

I have a 1967 Bob-caT Snow-Thrower (model no. 820[?]) that I have been working on and I need a belt diagram to look at. does the manual have a belt diagram for it?


----------



## DCH50 (Feb 10, 2020)

Hope these help everyone who was looking for them


----------

